# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  معركة جبل المكبر - ابطال الجيش الاردني

## عبدالكريم اللواما

معركة جبل المكبر

                                         ابطال الجيش العربي الاردني
                                                                                                                                                 ما اطيب والذ وانقى من المعارك التي يصبح بها التلاحم بالسلاح الابيض

                   وكم لهذا الجيش العربي الهاشمي الاردني من هذه المواقف الكثيرة

                 ملاحم على الجبل وما حولة خاضها الجيش العربي الاردني ، وتعالت الصيحات

                       اثناء المعركة :  كبر .... كبر ... على المكبر ... الله اكبر

              وكانت الاذاعة الاردنية من عمان - والقدس  تبث وتردد هذه  الصيحات البطولية

                                             ما هو جبل المكبر

جبل المكبر يقع إلى الجنوب من مدينة القدس. وسماه المسلمون بهذا الاسم لأن الخليفة عمر بن 

الخطاب حين أتى من المدينة لتسلم بيت المقدس توقف عتد هذا الجبل وكبر شكرا لله. جبل 

المكبر كان ضمن اراصي القدس الشرقية وكان مقرا لمراقبي الأمم المتحدة. وفي بداية حرب الأيام 

الستة عام 1967 استطاع الجيش الأردني احتلاله من القوات الأسرائيلية.

جبل المكبر قرية عربية تقع إلى الجنوب الشرقي من مدينة القدس، تبعد عن مدينة القدس أقل 

من 5 كم معظم سكان هذه القرية هم مزيج من قبائل وعشائر العبيدية والسواحره كما ان جبل 

المكبر يعتبر من المناطق المرتفعة في مدينة القدس حيث ان من الممكن رؤية ألمسجد ألأقصى 

من هناك من الناحية الإدارية، تعتبر جبل المكبر جزءا من مدينة القدس وهي تقع تحت إشراف 

سلطات بلدية القدس الإسرائيلية فيما يتعلق بالخدمات والمرافق العامة كالتعليم, والصحة الوقائية 

والبنية التحتية مثلها في ذلك كمثل باقي الأحياء والقرى العربية الواقعة ضمن الحدود الإدارية لبلدية 

القدس مثل سلوان وصور باهر وبيت صفافا وشعفاط والبلدة القديمة من مدينة القدس الواقعة ضمن 

أسوار مدينة القدس التي بناها السلطان سليمان القانوني في العام 1536م.

وهي من أجمل قرى فلسطين والقدس الشريف.

وتمتاز بعلو جبالها وجمالها الخلاب وهي الآن تحت التهويد المستمر من الصهاينة وفيها أكثر من 5 

مسطوطنات عالية وشبه فارغة من المستطوطني ومر عليها كثير من الشهداء

 وهي الآن أرض مباركة وجميله ولاكن الاستيطان قد يؤدي إلى ابعاد العرب من جميع القرية 

وحتى في جميع المدينة العاصمة القدس ومن المسجد الاقصى

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور  :SnipeR (67):

----------

